# Wi-Fi problem



## er_min (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have a problem with wi-fi under FreeBSD 8.2. The wi-fi chip is Realtek Single-Chip IEEE 802.11b/g WLAN Controller w/PCI Express Interface (RTL8187SE). This chip is not supported in FreeBSD so I tried to use ndis. *ndisgen* successfully created rtl8187Se_sys.ko module from the WinXP driver. ngis and if_ndis are kldloaded. The problem is that when I try to *kldload rtl8187Se_sys.k*o KLD reports the following:

```
kldload: can't load rtl8187Se_sys.ko: File exists
```
dmesg reports the following:

```
<OUTPUT OMITTED>

KLD rtl8187Se_sys.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
```
However I can see my wi-fi chip with the *pciconf -lv*:

```
<OUTPUT OMITTED>

none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x68941462 chip=0x819910ec rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Single-Chip IEEE 802.11b/g WLAN Controller w/PCI Express Interface (RTL8187SE)'
    class      = network
```
So, I don't know what to do. Google didn't give me any working advice.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you sure you are using right version of kernel source?

Everything suggests you do not.

Fetch correct source for your installed kernel+world and try again.


----------



## er_min (Apr 15, 2011)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Are you sure you are using right version of kernel source?
> 
> Everything suggests you do not.
> 
> Fetch correct source for your installed kernel+world and try again.



I've installed FreeBSD from binaries. uname tells that I've got 8.2-RELEASE.
I've tried to run strace kldload rtl8187Se_sys.ko and have got this:

```
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
kldload: pread: Device busy
can't load rtl8187Se_sys.kopread: Device busy
: pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
File exists
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
pread: Device busy
```
Can this help?


----------



## richardpl (Apr 17, 2011)

Read my first reply again.

You did not mention how you got FreeBSD source.


----------

